# willamette valley rc



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

Was counting on entry express for directions to the Q grounds. If someone could post I'd appreciate it.

updates on open progress also greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any news on the Derby ?


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Any news on the Derby ?


Josh Conrad 1st
Alex Drent 2nd
Josh Conrad 3rd
Josh Conrad 4th

Don't know Jams


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

High Sierra said:


> Josh Conrad 1st
> Alex Drent 2nd
> Josh Conrad 3rd
> Josh Conrad 4th
> ...


Which dogs?


----------



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

Unofficially open results
1 - 12, 2 - 10, 3- 20, 4 - 46, rj - 28 , jams 17, 19 ,32, 50, 51


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby Results
1st: #7 - Battle Creeks Hairy Dog, O-Richard Ellis, H-Josh Conrad
2nd: #9 - Candlewood's Texas T Black Gold, o-Matthew Haley, H-Alex Drent
3rd: #15 - Hidden Acres Seaside Aftermath, 0-Craig Thomas, H-Josh Conrad
4th: #10 - Lone Willow's Poconip Express, o-Dave Rowan, H-Josh Conrad
RJ: #11 - Pirate's Seahawk, o-Gary Zellner,H- Gary Zellner

Jams: #6 - Slick RIver, o-Cindy Bailey, H-Brooke Vandebrake
# 8 - Black Lager Eleven, O-Rich Charrier, h-Jane Patopea
#14 - Boodah's Bodhisattva, O-Merlyn Ahern and Steve Gorrringe, h- Alex Drent


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has posted results. With EE out of commission, we are not able to relate the dogs to the numbers. If anyone has a chance, it would be really appreciated to show the open results with additional information.


----------



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry about that
1. 12 max 
2. 10 phoenix 
3. 20 cole
4. 46 dice
rj 28 maggie

jams nitro, cappy, grace, alli, manny
sorry...i can't do handlers / owners...my phone hates rtf


----------



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

Qual got one series in today.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you for the information! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

THANK YOU for the dogs name.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

PflugerPfarms said:


> Sorry about that
> 1. 12 max
> 2. 10 phoenix
> 3. 20 cole
> ...


Open results Willamette (handlers need to be confirmed)
1. 12 FC-AFC Sundog's Maximum Pursuit Corrie & Paula Elmes/John Henninger
2. 10 Utopia's Red Desert Sun - Gale Mettenbrink
3. 20 Rocking Out Of The Pack (Cole) MH Wayne Carey/Richard Cole
4. 46 Whitewater Risky Gambler Brett Stark
rj 28 Creek Robbers Black Powder Mag Ben Echevarria/John Henninger
jams 
FC-AFC Roux's Blackthorn Banshee - Ellen Mcneill
Princess of Monaco Gale Mettenbrink
FC-AFC Make It Happen Captain - Gary Zellner
FC Manny B Manny - Rich Charrier/Jerry Patopea
FC-AFC Cool Fuel - Rich Pingatore


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

DERBY CORRECTION:

#14 is actually Boodah's Bodhisattva "Bodhi". 
Utopia's Denver is the Sire.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats on Bodhi's 2nd place win. I know how hard those are to get. I have a dog also with Gonia's - "Gracie" 
Alex is doing a great job!
Lorraine




Bodhi'sMom said:


> DERBY CORRECTION:
> 
> #14 is actually Boodah's Bodhisattva "Bodhi".
> Utopia's Denver is the Sire.


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Bodhi received a JAM. Though it would have been nice if he would have placed 2nd. My post was to correct his name. It was posted incorrectly. I do agree that Alex is doing a great job!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have Qual results?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Or Am results? Thanks!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I do know the amateur placements and with EE down, thought I would give them. Unfortunately I did not write down the JAMS and RJ
1st Sue- Terry Folz
2nd Maui- Gary Zellner
3rd Shiner- Elaine Brock
4th Abby- Dave Zalunardo


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

thank you!!


----------

